# Surface grinder... a tiny one.



## ThunderDog (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a lead on a Sanford gs48.  The one I can pick up is an older model because it has the lead screw sticking out of the top.
It's a benchtop surface grinder.  I don't really need one and don't really have the room for one but I've been interested in picking one up.
Anybody have some additional insight beyond what lathes.uk offers up? Are they worth $350 with the mag chuck and a set of grinding wheels?


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 5, 2018)

I would buy it fer that price................


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 5, 2018)

Sounds like a good deal, got any pics?


----------



## ddickey (Aug 5, 2018)

I think I paid a hundred more for mine.
Just depends on condition I guess.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 5, 2018)

If the machine is in good shape it's a good price.  There's a considerable amount of information on these machines over at the Practical Machinist bulletin board.

Here is a link to the results of searching Sanford SG surface grinder on that site:
https://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/search.php?searchid=16439709

Several of the threads also have links to manuals and brochures on the machines.


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 5, 2018)

Back down the rabbit hole!
This thing is teensy tiny.
I took the motor and mount off to carry it myself.  It's deceptively heavy for its size.
The guy gave me a full tour.  We made a little hunk of steel into a well grounded part. He demonstrated everything and seemed forthcoming.  He let me know that the column(?) leadscrew cover had a broken bolt tab.  Nothing that would impact the functioning of the machine.
I read last night that the sliding ways were ground and "hand treated" from the manufacturer. You can see the scrapemark's are odd and honestly look deep to what little I've seen of factory flaking/scraping.  Oh well, hopefully this purchase will be worth it!


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 5, 2018)

Spare Y axis screws, perhaps?





Extra bits in the box, the part in the last two pics is a mystery part right now.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 5, 2018)

That last part looks like a threading stop from a South Bend lathe.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 5, 2018)

Should be 10 tpi LH of course. Mine is 1/2" but I'm thinking original might have been 5/8"


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 5, 2018)

The flaking/scraping is not really either, but rather hand scraped oil pockets added to help prevent slip-stick.  Very common to find that type of hand work on surface grinders that have become worn enough to develop slip-stick from full metal to metal contact.


----------



## brino (Aug 6, 2018)

Congratulations!

You mean SG-48 right? (not gs48 as written above)
There is some limited info here: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=18132
That looks very useful for small jobs, I could see making custom rotary broach cutters on that.

-brino


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 7, 2018)

brino said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You mean SG-48 right? (not gs48 as written above)
> There is some limited info here: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=18132
> ...


 Doh! Yeah that's exactly what I meant.

One of the first things I thought of was sharpening my collection of end mills I picked up a few years ago for dirt cheap.  I have a KO Lee grinding fixture but it's way too big.  Anybody have one of those import end mill grinding fixtures? The same as featured in ThisOldTony's video.  If so, I would greatly appreciate a measurement from the base to the top of the barrel. Basically an overall height dimension.


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 7, 2018)

Found it.  For future readers, one website listed the base to top for the 5C collet version as 95mm.  The ER32 collet fixture version is 85mm.  Converted it's roughly over 3" for both.  Google enough and you can usually find the answer.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 7, 2018)

I just found one a little smaller.... Weight is 300lbs


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 7, 2018)

This part looks like the cross slide cover on my Logan.  Does it have a part number that starts with LA?


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 8, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> View attachment 273656
> 
> 
> This part looks like the cross slide cover on my Logan.  Does it have a part number that starts with LA?


I'll check this evening.


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 10, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> View attachment 273656
> 
> 
> This part looks like the cross slide cover on my Logan.  Does it have a part number that starts with LA?


So, no numbers on the part.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 10, 2018)

A perfect match!  You know what this means, don't you?  Now you have to buy the lathe that goes with it.  

Nice score on your new machine.


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 10, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> View attachment 273806
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA!!! 
Coincidentally, those holes line up perfectly with the grinder guard.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 11, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> That last part looks like a threading stop from a South Bend lathe.



That last part is definitely a threading stop from a South Bend heavy 10


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 12, 2018)

that's a sweet little surface grinder - perfect size for a garage shop! I'd be hard pressed to say no at that size and price.


----------



## b4autodark (Aug 13, 2018)

I've had the little Sanford about 5 years now, I think I paid $150 for it. It had a belt that gave out right away and was unavailable through my sources so I changed to a notched belt and pulley system. It's been trouble free and really handy. Doesn't take up a lot of room on the bench and the magnetic chuck works great. 

The price seems about right if it's in good working order.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 13, 2018)

There is a page in the Sanford grinder manual explaining that the flat belt design had been discontinued, and the machines were being manufactured with standard V belts and pulleys.  The parts list includes the belt, pulleys, and other hardware to convert from a flat belt to the V belt system.  I believe all the other machines they made came standard with a V belt drive system.


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 13, 2018)

Good to know.  I haven't touched the machine beyond getting it in place for now. I've been finishing up the Wells Index milling machine.  The belt definitely looked tired.  And it would be nice to have off the shelf parts moving forward.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 13, 2018)

There is an outfit up here in MPLS that made a belt for the one I own.
S.R. Sikes Company.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/S-R-Sikes-Company-169921383045737/about/?ref=page_internal


----------



## b4autodark (Aug 13, 2018)

I got the notched belt and pulleys at Bearings and P.T. in Minneapolis.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 13, 2018)

I looked at a Standard Modern those folks had for sale earlier in the summer. Nice shop.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 13, 2018)

Cooter Brown said:


> I just found one a little smaller.... Weight is 300lbs
> 
> View attachment 273653
> 
> ...



https://www.ebay.com/itm/GRINDER/22.../CHEVALIER&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313

for you guys that liked it........


----------



## SmokeWalker (Aug 2, 2019)

b4autodark said:


> I've had the little Sanford about 5 years now, I think I paid $150 for it. It had a belt that gave out right away and was unavailable through my sources so I changed to a notched belt and pulley system. It's been trouble free and really handy. Doesn't take up a lot of room on the bench and the magnetic chuck works great.
> 
> The price seems about right if it's in good working order.


Might you be convinced to part with yours???


----------



## ddickey (Aug 2, 2019)

I'd part with mine, maybe.


----------



## b4autodark (Aug 2, 2019)

SmokeWalker said:


> Might you be convinced to part with yours???


I don't think so but if I find another I'll let you know.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 2, 2019)

nice find BTW.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 4, 2019)

Perfect size for a garage shop . Even if you have to hide it in a corner it'll still do it's job.


----------

